# First step, is a Doozy



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a 2-85 White, tractor, with cab, I recently purchased, in January. The first step, on the tractor, is 24", off the ground, and for someone with bad knees, it's quite a Chore, to get in, amd out of the cab, of the tractor, compared to the 2-70 White, I previously owned, prior to this tractor.
Was there another Step, a person could get, to make it easier, to get in, and out, of the cab, or is there some Recommendations, so one here, could recommend, to Building, another step, to make life, a lot easier, for getting in, a d out of, the cab, on this tractor? Thanks in advance. Bruce.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A lot of tractors the first step is removable, and gets lost. Someone on here should know the 2-85 better than I do.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It shouldn't be hard to make an extra step. If you can find a bolt-on, great, but it sure seems like an easy job to weld a lower step on.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Should be easy enough, to build another step, but the ground clearance, could be an issue, unless we know, the measurement for ground clearances, from someone else, who has three steps, on their tractor. 
I looked at a 2-105 White, Since I bought the 2-85, that had three steps on it, wish I would have taken a few measurements, of the steps, while I was there. That third step, made it very easy, to get in, and out, of the cab, on that tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.fawcett.cc

Tractor salvage in southern Ontario has tons of machines coming through, they likely could grab you a 3 step off something burned.

It is irritating sometimes changing tractors, my Kubota M120 the bottom step is chest high for my 6 year old so can't get up on their own. My other 3 tractors the step is lower than waist height and not an issue.



Bruce Hopf said:


> Should be easy enough, to build another step, but the ground clearance, could be an issue, unless we know, the measurement for ground clearances, from someone else, who has three steps, on their tractor.
> I looked at a 2-105 White, Since I bought the 2-85, that had three steps on it, wish I would have taken a few measurements, of the steps, while I was there. That third step, made it very easy, to get in, and out, of the cab, on that tractor.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about ground clearance unless you have a tendency to take your tractor rock crawling. Put it at whatever height is comfortable for you. At the very least your drawbar should give you some idea of ground clearance though it would be a lot easier to rub a drawbar while straddling an obstruction than a step that's between front and rear wheels.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Packing silage or logging seems to be the reason most steps get removed. Read somewhere climbing up and down from tractor is the source of more farm injuries than any other single thing on a farm? Suppose it makes sense as there are lots of trips up and down in a day. I fell off my allis chalmers 7010 this year stepping out onto icy step.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> Packing silage or logging seems to be the reason most steps get removed. Read somewhere climbing up and down from tractor is the source of more farm injuries than any other single thing on a farm? Suppose it makes sense as there are lots of trips up and down in a day. I fell off my allis chalmers 7010 this year stepping out onto icy step.


Ouch. Knew a guy, who had the same thing, happen to him, slipped off the step, while pushing snow, with his Backhoe, and knocked himself out. When he came too, people were around him, and the Ambulance, was on it's way. 
My Aunt's Brother, slipped on the step, while getting out of the cab, hit his head, amd had blood, coming out of his Ears. Wasn't a pretty sight, for a few days.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Most tractor steps are designed for you to go up and down like a ladder. Especially older ones. Meaning facing the tractor. However in a hurry, myself included, get out like going down stairs. That's when slips have happened to me.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gotta agree with Tes, the steps are 'suppose' to be used properly, but I too have gone down the wrong way too many times. I keep telling myself, 'some day you wish you would have done it the right way, every time' . 

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The ac 7010 is supposed to have the newer better steps on it but I've never seen a set worse. The door isn't aligned with the steps even.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I want to say my steps are 2-2.5 feet. Guess I never had a second thought, now I'm sitting on the couch kicking my leg up and wife asks me what I'm doing.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> I want to say my steps are 2-2.5 feet. Guess I never had a second thought, now I'm sitting on the couch kicking my leg up and wife asks me what I'm doing.


Wow, at that height, you could easily twist a knew, or even an ankle, getting on, and off, your tractor. Crazy.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I also have an International 674, with a loader, I'm going to need to do something with, as well, as the platform, on that tractor, is 24", off the ground, a d getting on, and off that tractor, will be a lot of work, when I haul out manure, this spring. Knees will get, a work out, for sure, if I don't. LOL.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just build a step or take it to a mashing shop. I have done it before without a problem.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

On a few combines I've added a step for father, used an old rotor drive belt and a piece of pipe. weld a plate over the ends of the pipe and tap or drill a hole and weld a nut to the inside before welding the cap on. Take the rotor belt and cut it several inches longer than you want either the step spacing or off the ground. Punch a hole in one end of both pieces, this is for your pipe step, place two bolts in the other end and finished. Wit the rotor belt as the sides of the step if you ever run out of ground clearance it will give.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Went over to Teeswater Agro Parts, outside Teeswater Ontario, yesterday, got talking to them, about adding a step. They had showed me, what the did, with their 2-105 White, that they use to blow snow witt and pointed me to where they had cabs, they salvaged, from tractors, and told me, to have a look around.
Found a set of Steps, of an AC, that I can cut down, and modify it to fit, the bottom step, of my tractor. 
It has two steps on it, just going to cut the bottom section off, under the top step, make a mounting bracket, and Bolt it on, with a couple 5/16" bolts, on both sides, incase I hit something, it will Just shear the bolts.
Going to mount the Top Step, under the platform, of my International 674, with 5/16" bolts, as well, incase I hit something, it too, will just shear off, of the tractor, I hope, without too much damage. Should make life a Whole lot easier, getting on, amd off, those tractors.


----------

